# Hybrid Audio at CES 2014 interview



## KENNEY (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like the guys at vertex audio did an interview with Hybrid Audio. Looking forward to the new amps this year! 

HYBRID AUDIO at CES 2014 - YouTube


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Hybrid amps...cool


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

...and all this time I've been saying "Lagaysha" in my mind.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

mikechec9 said:


> ...and all this time I've been saying "Lagaysha" in my mind.


Same here


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mikechec9 said:


> ...and all this time I've been saying "Lagaysha" in my mind.


ditto


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Randy makes some killer looking home speakers!!!!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Randy makes some killer looking home speakers!!!!


Agreed...reminded me of some swan computer speakers on steroids. Beautiful.

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/prod...d=121&osCsid=9da3b256b0dbde48ee9ecb2c25209e6c


----------

